# Drug payment scheme query



## Mongola (20 Sep 2012)

I have had a browse through the threads but I could not find an answer to this question so here it goes. 
With the drug payment scheme, an individual or family does not have to pay more than 132 euro per calendar month. I am on a course of medicine for the next few months and  I am aware that  I can not refill my prescription in one go, that is fine and fair. 
However, my husband will be taking the same medicine as me, prescribed by his doctor. My question is: we will be taking the same medicine but from two different prescriptions so does this fall under the drug payment scheme or is it done per medicine type, meaning you can only get that medicine once per calendar month, even though it is not for the same person?


----------



## markpb (20 Sep 2012)

There are two different prescriptions issued to two different people so (I think) you should be fine buying both of them in the same month.


----------



## Mongola (20 Sep 2012)

It does sound logical and this is what I thought but I just wanted to double check though.


----------



## huskerdu (20 Sep 2012)

The total amount that you and your husband and kids have to pay for prescription medication in one calendar month is 132, the fact that you both happen to be on the same medication is irrelevant. 

Get both your cards registered with the same local pharmacy and then when you go to get the second prescription of the month, they know you have already paid and you do not get charged,


----------



## Mongola (20 Sep 2012)

Perfect, thank you Huskerdu.


----------



## Lucille (20 Sep 2012)

On an allied topic - my son's medication was recently changed to see if there might be a better result with his condition. Pharmacist rang to say that it is not covered by the scheme. It costs EUR 120 in addition to the EUR 132 we pay for other medication.

Does anyone have an idea for where this might be appealed to please.

Thank you


----------

